# GERD ~ IBS ~ NAUSEA



## solid_snake (Jun 8, 2010)

hI Guys I would like to share my problems with u guys on this forum i have been diagonised with GERD and IBS about 1 year ago. I did my endoscope and colonscope abt 1 year back and everything was ok except for slight inflammation on the esphoghus. My DOC gave me Omeprazole pills for my Gerd. i took them whenever i feel acid reflux attack e.g alot of gas, burping with food smell and stomach abdomen discomfort , IRRITABLE BOWELS e.g stools are soft watery with bubbles at times.. So its been like that for the past 1 year.. i only took those PPI only when i felt discomfort on abdomen, acid reflux attack e.t.c if i am feeling fine, i do not take them Lately about 3 weeks ago, i felt nausea with heart beating fast.. even though i had GERD for past 1 year, i never had nausea feeling. i got worried and thought something is wrong with my heart..went to do tons of checks from ECG to Heart Scan and even and MRI on the head..and found nothing wrong. in the end the fast heart beat went off but the nausea feeling comes and goes.. no vomiting though. i went to see another senior GP whom is very experience with gastric problems and has treated my dad gastic problems way back. i told him about my problem and he gave me NEXIUM (1 at night) and DOMPERRIDONE (for bloatness and nausea) Told me to take 1 Omeprazole in the morning and 1 Nexium at night.. for 1 week and see how it goesi took the nexium for like 3 days with 2 x DOMPERIDONE / Day , i felt so much better. but about 2 days ago, the slight nausea feeling and stomach abdomen discomfort came back.. i contimue to take 1 Omeprazole morning and 1 Nexium at night / Day and well...the nausea feeling seem to go down but i still do not feel 100% well at this point in time.i need to see my Gastrologist this week to discuss about this nausea and abdomen discomfort problem. GERD sucks ! ..i do not know whether i had to live with it forever..in fact i am trying hard to change my lifestlye and diet.. have finally decided to stop smoking for last 2 months ( after smoking for 15 years) and reduce my alcohol consumption.. hope it helps...


----------

